# Medical Referrals, Silver Fern 2013



## biohunk (May 2, 2013)

Hi,

I sent all documents across Visa office in London including Medicals on 24 Jul and Lodgement appeared as 29 Jul but no updates from CO Yet. I'm just wondered how could we get informed about Co allocation/progess? My medical records shows significant findings of Hepatitis B carrier [not active] and slight increase in ALT levels. 

So My case will refer to panel of doctors and they may ask for additional/latest reports before making decision or decline or approve in the name of recommendation to the CO. 

Does any one come across my situation? I guess, My situation wont be different from all NZ Visas. How long it could take to make final decision? Any Ideas and suggestions will be appreciated.

MAk


----------

